# Shotgun for the g/f (over an under advice)



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Its time she graduates from tearing up my guns to tearing up her own. We shoot a ton of dove a little of everything else thatâ€™s game and flies in Texas. Currently sheâ€™s shooting a rem 870 pump that she isnâ€™t too fond of (too little of a gun). Sheâ€™s also been wearing out my Benelli auto 12gauge and likes it.

So we went shopping for a 20 or 12 auto yesterday. (I have them picked out so no need for input on which. As far as autoâ€™s go itâ€™ll be between Another Benelli like I have and the Beretta A400)

The issue is that she fell in love with a few over an underâ€™s and I have no knowledge of these guns what so ever. What Iâ€™ve seen so far... they are overpriced and highly desirable because of their looks. Yes, I understand that they donâ€™t fail due to almost, no moving parts but Iâ€™m still trying to justify the prices.

Iâ€™m not against over an under shot guns, I just donâ€™t know anything about them. Can someone educate me a bit on what these things are capable of? Pros and cons? Good brands, things to stay away from. Etc. 

Like I said we do a ton of shooting when we shoot so w/e you suggest remember it needs to be a work horse. Also what makes the prices fluctuate on these guns so much? Am I missing something?

Thanks and I look forward to everyoneâ€™s input.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

I guess I should also say Iâ€™m not willing to spend any more than 1300 on an over an under unless my new found knowledge can justify why. 

Thanks again !


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Have her look and feel a Red Label. You might be able to find some used Citoris around that price range, as well. I think Berettas offerings will be a little out of your price range, but I can check prices when I get back to the shop.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I got to shoulder a new Red Label last week. I guess my arms are about average length but it felt a little long and wanted to catch my shirt when I threw it up but if I spent thirteen hundred on a shotgun I would adapt. Not a big problem. It felt pretty good but when I bought my 870 it felt good also. I hit another shop and fondled a couple of CZ's. One was a Woodcock and the other a Bobwhite I am thinking. One was totally blued with some engraving and one had a silver receiver. This is about the third time I have been there and if I didn't have the 870 I would have one of these. Out the door a few bucks over nine hundred dollars and they also have a reduced length twenty that is nice but short barreled. I asked a buddy of mine why he shoots an over under and he said so I can switch from full choke for long shots to improved for closer ones. He shoots an older Red Label with twenty six inch barrels.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

You can find a nice Citori or Beretta 686 used for around that. Check gunbroker. 

The only drawback of the O/U is they are going to pound you with 3" mags. 

I guess my other advice is find a place that will rent one and have her actually shoot it. They swing a bit different than an auto.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Berretta and the browning " lightning" are good for females - light frames and fits there hands well for operating. Spend the $ if you're planning to have this Chica a while.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Mine over and under's me like crazy....she gets whatever guns she likes.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

wow.. I'm starting to like the lightning model the more I look at it. and yes, she gets her way but the least I could do is put up a good fight before I tuck tail. LOL

the reason she wants an over an under is because they "look mean." when It's all said and done, she'll probably end up with one so I'm just trying to steer a train in the right direction.

on a different note, I really like the fact that you have two different chokes so keep up the comments. I'm still learning.

thanks again


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

A) they swing better: more weight up front. A lot of competition shooters add weights to autos, which just makes them more like an O/U..
B) two chokes. Not that big a deal for me, but some people feel that's really important.
C) retaining hulls: you don't have to dig around for them, just train yourself to catch them as they come out of the gun.
D) Some (including me) call them safer: anybody around can see an O/U is "broken", you have to be in the right line of sight to see an open breech on an autoloader.
E) more room to "play with" the gun if you want to have it fitted: shorter action means more stock, more stock means more opportunity for fitting adjustments.
F) just better balanced to begin with: most O/U's are balanced right at the hinge pin: quicker mounting, etc, as the gun will naturally "rotate" around that center of gravity. Autos don't have that without adding weight.
G) Durability: you've hit on that before, but yes, they're more durable. Go to Argentina or something and see how much work the guys with autos put into keeping their guns running as opposed to O/U's. When I went, I got to take a lunchtime nap. The guys with autos had to maintain their guns. There's really something to "fewer moving parts", to say nothing of an essentially "sealed" trigger group. They just keep on going.
H.) The guy to your right doesn't get nailed in the head with a hot piece of brass and/or gas out of the action...
I) easier to check for stuck wads, etc.: a quick glance while reloading confirms open tubes, that takes a good bit of work with an auto..
J) Gun stays cooler: the gatling gun theory: two barrels take twice as long to heat up for the same amount of ammo.
K) Gun IS cooler. My opinion.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I know they are priced WAY under your budget, but the Yildiz O/Us have got some pretty good reviews. The savings will buy a whole bunch of shells.

I have an old Citori('77) and love that gun. The high end O/U will last many lifetimes if they are taken care of, and you can't really go wrong with any of them. Just comes down to how they feel to you(or her).


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

A used Browning Citori or Beretta 680 series would work well.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Beretta 686, hands down


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

If you would consider an auto, I have a Beretta 3901 with a *youth/ladies* stock, Bump Buster and a box full of Briley chokes.

I have it at the store as a consignment gun.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Make sure it fits so when she throws it up to her shoulder she is looking down the barrel. If she starts missing due to a bad fit it will go back in the closet and she will be taking your auto to the field. Yildiz makes a fine double although some can be a little tough to open until they have been fired some.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Another vote for the beretta 686. I sold mine (black onyx) for a fair price of $800. Great shooting gun that ticks forever. 

I don't recommend the yildiZ. I've had the 12&20 and both beat me up like mike Tyson (they were fitted with limbs saver stocks)

Over unders carry a punch. Kick eez and cheek eez are your friends. 

With that said, I love my a400s. I have 3.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The Yildiz is a good gun for what it is: it's worth every penny of what they charge for it. Just don't get suckered into the idea that it's an inexpensive equal of a browning/beretta/ruger O/U: it's not. Not even close.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are lots of good over and unders out there. SKB is the same as browning and weatherby. Fit and finish sucks on yildiz. I have one so I know. It does pattern well though. The red label has too muck drop at heel for me so it has a leather cheep pad on it. I vote citori 525 or cynergy .


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Need pics to give accurate opinion


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

We really need to see a pic of your girlfriend before we can give you advise on how much money to spend on a shotgun. All kidding aside Browning and Beretta's are the guns that most of the 5-stand, clay and trap shooters use ( unless they have a really expensive custom gun) many with over 100,000 rounds through them. However, browning and beretta's both fit me differently so you might have to have it adjusted to fit her (another $250). I suggest go to American shooting center and rent both.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

what kind of shooting do yall do?? take her to a range that will let you rent an over and under, a O&U will kick more so than an auto.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Red Label 20 I would sell you for a grand. Mint condition.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I own 2 Browning Citori 12s, a Zoli 12, and CZ Canvasback 20, and the CZ definitely holds its own with the other 3.

Have your honey try the Canvasback and the Red Label. Similar, but the CZ will save you dollars. Unless you take the $1000 offer by Coup de Grace.

Also, I shot my buddies A400 20, and the CZ 20 is just as sweet shooting as the gas operated A400. Just a different feel to it. The CZ is about half the price on Gunbroker.

I'd still have her go to a range and shoot both the O/U and the A400, or the new Beretta A300 Outlander which runs around $750.


----------

